# iStick TC100 Preview



## Mike (6/2/16)

Hey guys

@Lim hooked me up with one of these guys. Gonna do a pictoral intro for everyone. But before we get to the pictures, there are two key points to this device.


Parallel batteries
Awesome fire button

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Pixstar (6/2/16)

Nice pics, nice mod!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

